# Weedwacker Won't Start



## bigjohnsons34 (Aug 23, 2006)

I HAVE A McCULLOCH 3227 WEEDWACKER AND I CAN'T GET IT TO START,IF I PRIME IT AND HOLD MY FINGER IN THE THROTEL, IT WILL RUN BUT BARLY AND AS SOON AS I MOVE THE LEVER TO START OR RUN IT DIES .....THANKS


----------



## stampede_dude (Feb 15, 2004)

Sounds like bad gas to me.


----------



## bigjohnsons34 (Aug 23, 2006)

what should the mixture be ???


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Most likely it will be 50:1


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

*oil ratio's*

Lawn Boy Engines 32:1 
Toro GTS Engines 50:1 
Tecumseh Snow King Engines (HSK 600) 50:1 
Tecumseh AV 520 and 600 24:1 
Tecumseh TVS600 and AH600 32:1 
McColluch 40:1 
Husqvarna 225 Series Engines 50:1 
WeedEater Blowers 40:1 
Husqvarna Blowers (some) 40:1 
Tecumseh TC Engines 24:1 
Wisconsin-Robin Engines 32:1 
Stihl Equipment 50:1 
Tecumseh TVS/TVXL 840/850 50:1 
Tecumseh HXL/HSK 50:1 
Echo 50:1 
Poulan/Poulan Pro 40:1 
Stihl 50:1


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

If fresh mix don't do it, it sounds like it needs a carb rebuild (new gaskets and diapragm of course along the way) but a tear down, soak in carb cleaner and blow out through all holes with such.


----------



## bigjohnsons34 (Aug 23, 2006)

tried the new gas and it seemed to work a little better but then i noticed that there was gas leaking from the primmer button and when i was looking around to see what was up it fell apart, the ring that held the plastic part you push had a crack in it.. does anyone know where i can find this part..thanks


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Those push-in type primer bulbs are used by several different manufacturers - take it to a small engine shop and they will likely have it. Otherwise I've seen them on eBay and you can order them from MTD (who took over Mac when they went belly up several years ago).


----------

